# Spain social medical coverage for expat Spanish residents while traveling overseas?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

So, I get my Spanish work and residence visa, arrive in Spain, register with the police, rent my apartment, work at my job on a permanent work contract, get my healthcare needs through the social welfare health system.
Then I travel overseas - back to the US where I'm from, or onwards to Japan to visit my mother-in-law, or on holiday to Costa Rica, whatever, and I break my leg. Does the Spanish social medical system cover me? Or must I buy private health insurance in Spain to be covered for such incidents occurring away from Spain/EU?
Thanks!
Jay


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

libove said:


> So, I get my Spanish work and residence visa, arrive in Spain, register with the police, rent my apartment, work at my job on a permanent work contract, get my healthcare needs through the social welfare health system.
> Then I travel overseas - back to the US where I'm from, or onwards to Japan to visit my mother-in-law, or on holiday to Costa Rica, whatever, and I break my leg. Does the Spanish social medical system cover me? Or must I buy private health insurance in Spain to be covered for such incidents occurring away from Spain/EU?
> Thanks!
> Jay


No I dont _think_ it does. Certainly all the Brit expats I know that are here take out insurance when they go abroad. You can get all year cover for about €60 I believe. I have private medical cover here in Spain, and that covers me for travel anywhere in Europe. Private medical cover here is fairly cheap, about €110 a month for a couple in mid fifties


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Being from the US you're really in a bind. Because there is no US national healthcare system, there can be no reciprocity with other national systems.

Normally, with the national health systems in Europe, you can get treatment within the other European states on a reciprocity basis while traveling. For travel outside of Europe, you need travel insurance, which you can purchase on an annual basis or on a trip by trip basis. The price depends on your country of residence (in your case, Spain) and the coverage you select (Europe vs. "worldwide" meaning there is a heavy premium for the US) and your age.

Usually the travel insurance includes lost baggage and other stuff you may or may not need, but you do want something that will evacuate you back to your country of residence once you're patched up and able to travel, since getting back home allows your national health coverage to take over.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the answers. All the more reason why that Platinum American Express card, €expensive as it is each year, probably pays for itself. The travel (including emergency medical) insurance built-in to any trip purchased on the card is quite complete.
Jay


----------

